# A month in the life of my tank.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

This was taken on Nov 4th, after adding my final plant.

View attachment 85763


This was on Nov 10, didnt take too long for the algae to take over.
View attachment 85762


On Nov 22nd, after three days of a 18 watt turbo-twist uv sterilizer this was the result.
View attachment 85760


Dec 1 The latest pic everything is still doing great. I fertilize every day with flourish excel and potassium, I dose flourish and flourish trace each once a week each with flourish iron and keep a consistant 25 ppm co2 with a ph of 6.7, kh 4.0dk. My nitrates keep at a consistant 15 ppm and 1.5 ppm phosphate. I have had the uv sterilizer off for a week and no more green water or other algae in sight. I will use it for a few days every few weeks though to keep that clarity.
View attachment 85761


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks fantastic, and everything seems to be growing very well.

That Fe seems to be doing the trick making your plants green, and your nutrient levels are right in there. Great job!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> looks fantastic, and everything seems to be growing very well.
> 
> That Fe seems to be doing the trick making your plants green, and your nutrient levels are right in there. Great job!


Thanks dippy, I am almost in disbelief I accually am doing good, I tried a planted tank twice and failed both times. I went into this one with expectations to fail again and was well on my way to giving up, hopefully I can keep everything in balance in the long run.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The hobby needs persistance. You stuck it out with this tank, and now look at it.. very rewarding, looks great!
BTW, I'll have a stem or 2 of Ludwigia repens-rubin if you want a nice red splash in there soon. Within a week or 2. 
The more light you give it, the more red it gets. I can give you some bottom clippings, they will do great in there.. That is how I got them, and I have a small field now. 
I just had to wait a few weeks for them to grow out.
again, looks good! I hope to see more ppl sticking to it, and not letting their planted tanks get the best of them!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing looking tank


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks amazing!!!!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Some updated pics.


























.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks a bit overgrown there, nick.. *hint, hint*


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks a bit overgrown there, nick.. *hint, hint*










I pm ya.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks FANTASTIC it does







btw


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

beautiful, hope mine looks half as good in a few months and i'll be happy


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

question, what plant is growing on the piece of wood (second to last pic) ?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

HaN said:


> question, what plant is growing on the piece of wood (second to last pic) ?










if your refering to the piece of wood on the right side, its a fake log cave. Its the only fake docor in the tank. I keep it in there because the clown loaches live in there. I may end up taking it out someday and replacing it with a real log, but for now it stays hidden enough to not matter that much to me.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

wow, one of the best looking setups ive seen amazing


----------

